# The Girl's Are Breaking Into The Clubhouse....eeeeek!



## Teetorbilt

It ain't over until the young chick dies.


----------



## lnielesky

I thought it was " It's not over till the fat lady sings"....

or are you referring to wanting me dead??


----------



## Teetorbilt

It's the educated 'neck version. Change the verbage and it plays most anywhere. I originally used it on the 10-3 show as "It's not over until the young lady dies." And recieved a pretty good response from the professional audience. The 3-7 drive home has a neck theme and the neck version went over like the proverbial balloon.


----------



## Glasshousebltr

Sorry, I was working late in the shop......about worn out.

You ever mount an old Boston pencil sharpener, you know Teetor the ones we use to have in the one room school house, well I found one and mounted it on my work bench.

I mounted it backwards, it took me about three failed sharpens before I realized the childhood years of right handed cranking and left handed jerking were not just going to go away.:cheesygri 

I turned the bugger around.

Bob


----------



## lnielesky

Smart move....:Thumbs:


----------



## Teetorbilt

You a lefty?


----------



## DecksEtc

lnielesky said:


> No one scared me away....


Inielesky, I wasn't referring to you when I posted. I was talking about JAT.

We like you!!! :cheesygri


----------



## Glasshousebltr

No Teetor, no lefty.

Check this out, I get ideas all the time, but last night in the shop I was gather up for a roof repair this morning and an idea poped into my head, and I mean it's a dam good one too, real stinking cheap to manufacture and man does it help out. If I was even to give any of you a hint, and you had any construction exp., you would snag it up from me.

The more I think about the more I realize how much this product is needed, even for a happy go lucky homeowner. I'm just afraid ACE, TrueValue or one of the other big guys are going to get in on me and eat me up.

I have a call in to an attorney now, as well as some info coming in the mail and a manufacturer waiting for contract negotiations.

I've been carefull about suppling product info so I'm not going to get into detail here, but I can tell you one thing, it will be on just about every job site, and maybe have contractortalk.com on it, right Nat?:cheesygri 

Ok guys anybody have any input giving the limited info I've provided?

Bob


----------



## PipeGuy

Glasshousebltr said:


> I have a call in to an attorney now


Make sure he specializes in this. If he doesn't, find one that does. My father-in-law has patented / prototyped a handful of nickel and dime doo-dads for selling on end-caps at HD, Lowes, K-Mart, etc. Found manufacturers in Indonesia and China, worked out numbers with global distributors, the whole nine-yards. Never has put any of the items to market. I think he just likes the start-up stuff. His first attorney (didn't specialize in patent law) was a disaster. After that, things happened pretty quick.


----------



## DecksEtc

Bob, I think you'll find that they're already made... they're called "ladders" :cheesygri


----------



## Glasshousebltr

LOL Decks.

Bob


----------



## Guest

...


----------



## Teetorbilt

If I could figure out how to post pics, I'd post a Confidential Disclosure Agreement. It was written by a Patent Atty. I have a new OCR program, maybe I can scan and copy.


----------



## Glasshousebltr

This product I'm talking about, would have saved me at least 50 minutes today, a little over an hour yesterday, and at least 45 the day before.

I spoke with the manufacturer and without an exact idea of product use he quoted me at about 1.20 each and could produce 1 per 2.333 minutes at his present production status.

This is an item I think I could easiely get 10.00 to 15.00 for.

It's a cheap little doodad that surves one hell of a need. I can't believe no one has thought of it before, it's so stinking simple. I'll be test driving the demo for sure.

Bob


----------



## DecksEtc

Hah! I figured out your idea Bob.

You've invented a short broom to stick up your *** so you can sweep up while you're working, right? That would explain all your time savings...

Sorry, but my Dad invented that a long time ago. When ever my Mom would add something to the "honey do" list, he'd say "why don't you get me the short broom and stick it up my *** so I can sweep up while I'm working!"

:cheesygri


----------



## Glasshousebltr

Yeap, you got it, then I'm going to require everyone on the job to wear one, so we look like a stinking curcus full of witch hood ornaments.:cheesygri 

Give them to the high school track team and fire the street sweeper.

You would create the saying _"this broom feels like they used the whole bail"_

If you had a rotating bed, the wife could swipe the cobwebs from the ceiling durring sex.

Bob


----------



## lnielesky

DecksEtc said:


> Inielesky, I wasn't referring to you when I posted. I was talking about JAT.
> 
> We like you!!! :cheesygri


 
Thanks!!


----------



## sailfishfoney

*outspoken*



JAT said:


> Thank you Teetor. You seem to be one of the nicest ones here. I know I will run into trouble from some of the men who are not as kind and confident as you. But I have a thick skin.
> 
> I greatly appreciate your kindness, and the welcome. I look forward to learning many things from you guys.


outspoken, more women should be outspoken, that is a great trait and be proud of that. shows character and confidence ..so u go girl


----------

